# Unknown Pantograph- Another one



## Jesper (May 29, 2022)

Another panto'd ring that I have yet to match up to a brand. I thought it was a Grandis, but not the same stylized "G" that they used (out of 3 to 4 versions). I think it may be a generic engraving. It's on a Campy Record ring 144 BCD that was never mounted; figured it would be fine for a Guerciotti even though it's not the correct logo.
A lot of "g's" to check, but so far not Galetti, Galmod, Galba, Gaburro, Gamba, Galmozzi, Gizeta, Gion, Guerciotti, Giamé, Gios, Ghirardi, Giordana, (Giovanni) Pelizzoli, or Grandis.










Pelizzoli crown:




Grandis Head badges/decals/crowns:























Photo credit: steel vintage.com


----------

